# Marcus "the carcass" Camby...



## rustu

This guy is a cancer, we need to ship his *** out of here before he corrupts guys like nene and skita with his terrible attitude. The worst part is that he has some talent, so the nugz feel he can help us out, so we keep him here. This guy has a terrible effect on the team with his disgruntled, spoiled attitude. I say we try and package him and Rodney White for a top 15 pick and grab one of the foreign guys with the pick. If Kiki could pull something like this off, it would be huge for the team. Then we re-sign Juwan and sign GA.... the only drawback is that nene has to play C, but he did a hell of a job last year...
What do you guys think? Who can take Camby off of our hands?


----------



## nybus54

any trade to get rid of him should be made. Get his *** out of here, but it probably wont come with a draft pick unless we take on other players contracts.

trades i thought of: 


Wizards-
Camby and white, plus philly pick.
We get leatner, Jeffries and 10. 


Wiz get Camby, who in the east can do much better, they also back away from ANOTHER rookie, and they get someone to fill in at 3 in white, who alnogside stack can be pretty good. Not to mention they get a first round pick as well. 

We get jared jeffries, who had bad luck this year due to injury, but still can be a very good all around player. We also get leatner who isnt that good, but can beef up our front line. Then with 10, we can pick whomever we want from those players on top, and hopefully wayde would be available. 

Golden State- 
We trade: Camby, white, and philly. 

We recieve: Forston, Foyle and their first.

The warriors get rid of two players they've been itching to get rid of. They recieve a scorer in white, and an athletic big man in camby, who if healthy would go along nicely with tawn and murphy. Also, it doesnt really seem like they need anyone who they can draft at 11. It looks like if Arenas leaves, they will fill that in with the MLE. 

We do it because we get one very underrated defensive player in Foyle. This year he really came along, and proved that he isnt a stiff. We also get forston who is one of the best rebounders in the game, and a guy who with nene and foyle could cover for us at center. We also can draft a good player here, and IF it was sopho, him with foyle and forston, as well as nene up front is a big frontcourt, and would spare us the need of getting kandi. 

Arenas
Maggette
Anthony
Nene/Forstson
Foyle/Sopho/Fortson. 

Memphis-
Maybe one of the most likely teams we would trade with. 

They trade: Stro and Brevin Knight, and 13. 

We trade: Camby, White, and philly or clips pick. They'd probably take clips. 

They get white, who west loves. They also have Camby who can backup gaSOL, or when healthy, can play center with gasol at 4. ALos, they do not need another rookie now, they are looking to add some veterans to take them to the next level.

We get another white-type project who just hasnt had a chance thus far, but has tremendous potential in stro. We also get a speedy point in Brevin Knight. Along with the coveted first round pick.


----------



## ballocks

i love this thread. the title is hilarious and the first sentence of the first post is classic.

well done.


----------



## Death2Ray

Camby and White are two good reasons why we'll have one of the better benches in the league next season. Jarred Jeffries and Christian Laettner? You're a boob. Almost as bad as Richardson and Fortson.


----------



## MJG

I haven't really followed Camby much, but I have never heard of him being a cancer. Just because he is always hurt and has a bad contract doesn't mean he's a cancer. What has he done to get that label, just out of curiousity?


----------



## shazha

> Originally posted by <b>Death2Ray</b>!
> Camby and White are two good reasons why we'll have one of the better benches in the league next season. Jarred Jeffries and Christian Laettner? You're a boob. Almost as bad as Richardson and Fortson.


I like camby's game, when he isnt injured. White isnt that bad either, as for the future who knows. 

Im really high on this jarred jefferies kid. He shot really well all year and has great all aroudn game.

Same as foyle his game really came around at the end of the season. I think all those people u said fit great exactly where they are. with the exception of fortson. What if LA trades horry for fortson, maybe phill can knock some sense into this guy.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa

Your trades are filthy, nybus. When Camby is healthy, he can go for a double double any damn night. Also, he should be completely healthy this next season, considering he had a complete surgery and recovery on his hip and now has the offseason to build up strength. He's already said he hired a trainer. Camby led that Knicks team to through the playoffs and has proven his value. He'll play at least 65 games this year and average 15 points, 8 boards, and 3 blocks. Book it, sucka.


----------



## GNG

> Originally posted by <b>nybus54</b>!
> any trade to get rid of him should be made. Get his *** out of here, but it probably wont come with a draft pick unless we take on other players contracts.
> 
> trades i thought of:
> 
> 
> Wizards-
> Camby and white, plus philly pick.
> We get leatner, Jeffries and 10.
> 
> 
> Wiz get Camby, who in the east can do much better, they also back away from ANOTHER rookie, and they get someone to fill in at 3 in white, who alnogside stack can be pretty good. Not to mention they get a first round pick as well.
> 
> We get jared jeffries, who had bad luck this year due to injury, but still can be a very good all around player. We also get leatner who isnt that good, but can beef up our front line. Then with 10, we can pick whomever we want from those players on top, and hopefully wayde would be available.
> 
> Golden State-
> We trade: Camby, white, and philly.
> 
> We recieve: Forston, Foyle and their first.
> 
> The warriors get rid of two players they've been itching to get rid of. They recieve a scorer in white, and an athletic big man in camby, who if healthy would go along nicely with tawn and murphy. Also, it doesnt really seem like they need anyone who they can draft at 11. It looks like if Arenas leaves, they will fill that in with the MLE.
> 
> We do it because we get one very underrated defensive player in Foyle. This year he really came along, and proved that he isnt a stiff. We also get forston who is one of the best rebounders in the game, and a guy who with nene and foyle could cover for us at center. We also can draft a good player here, and IF it was sopho, him with foyle and forston, as well as nene up front is a big frontcourt, and would spare us the need of getting kandi.
> 
> Arenas
> Maggette
> Anthony
> Nene/Forstson
> Foyle/Sopho/Fortson.
> 
> Memphis-
> Maybe one of the most likely teams we would trade with.
> 
> They trade: Stro and Brevin Knight, and 13.
> 
> We trade: Camby, White, and philly or clips pick. They'd probably take clips.
> 
> They get white, who west loves. They also have Camby who can backup gaSOL, or when healthy, can play center with gasol at 4. ALos, they do not need another rookie now, they are looking to add some veterans to take them to the next level.
> 
> We get another white-type project who just hasnt had a chance thus far, but has tremendous potential in stro. We also get a speedy point in Brevin Knight. Along with the coveted first round pick.


[surfer dude]Dude...Fortson's like 6'7". [/surfer dude]

And I don't want Marcus Camby anywhere NEAR Memphis. I don't even want him playing for Atlanta or New Orleans -- it's too close to Memphis. You keep him in Denver...far away from Memphis. If you DO trade him, you can ONLY do it in situations where he'd be farther away from Memphis, like the Golden State trade -- THAT'S okay. The only other teams you may trade him to are Utah, Seattle, Phoenix, or either LA team. That's all. He's close enough to Memphis as it is, and we don't wanting him infecting our guys. Besides, we already have the Camby SG version -- Dickerson -- who comes out of mothballs two or three times per season. No.


----------



## Death2Ray

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> 
> 
> [surfer dude]Dude...Fortson's like 6'7". [/surfer dude]
> 
> And I don't want Marcus Camby anywhere NEAR Memphis. I don't even want him playing for Atlanta or New Orleans -- it's too close to Memphis. You keep him in Denver...far away from Memphis. If you DO trade him, you can ONLY do it in situations where he'd be farther away from Memphis, like the Golden State trade -- THAT'S okay. The only other teams you may trade him to are Utah, Seattle, Phoenix, or either LA team. That's all. He's close enough to Memphis as it is, and we don't wanting him infecting our guys. Besides, we already have the Camby SG version -- Dickerson -- who comes out of mothballs two or three times per season. No.


Memphis isn't too good for Eric Montross let alone Marcus Camby. You'd be privied to have such a player, get off your horse. Jason Williams sucks, btw. The white one that is. Jay Williams, if he recovers, will continue on the path to being one of the most dominating PG's in the league.


----------



## GNG

> Originally posted by <b>Death2Ray</b>!
> 
> 
> Memphis isn't too good for Eric Montross let alone Marcus Camby. You'd be privied to have such a player, get off your horse. Jason Williams sucks, btw. The white one that is. Jay Williams, if he recovers, will continue on the path to being one of the most dominating PG's in the league.


:laugh:


----------



## CorieBlount=Franchise

[strike]What is this *** laughing at? Hardy hardy har har my team sucks har har. Douche.[/strike]

*NO ATTACKS!!*


----------



## GNG

> Originally posted by <b>CorieBlount=Franchise</b>!
> edited


How'd this newb get through, and why doesn't he have better insults? This is why BBB.net should have a screening process. :nonono:


----------



## GNG

Okay. :laugh:


----------



## GNG

> Originally posted by <b>Death2Ray</b>!
> edited


Haven't rated you. Sorry. Once you get enough recognition on these boards for people to rate you three times (might take a little while), you'll see that I'm right. :yes:


----------



## GNG

> Originally posted by <b>Death2Ray</b>!
> edited


Also...it's a Grizzlies avatar. You'll be able to recognize the logos soon, don't worry.


----------



## CorieBlount=Franchise

do you always let smiley faces talk for you rawse?


----------



## GNG

> Originally posted by <b>CorieBlount=Franchise</b>!
> do you always let smiley faces talk for you rawse?


:yes:


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa

> Haven't rated you. Sorry. Once you get enough recognition on these boards for people to rate you three times (might take a little while), you'll see that I'm right


[strike]Yeah, dude, you're ****ed. I mean, this guy is gonna totally ruin your reputation on basketballboards.net. Oh, I mean, "BBB" (what the ****?). ****, if my reputation was ruined on "BBB", I'd be, totally....devasted. Damn.[/strike]

*Please, no attacks, or baiting. Thanks, Devestata.*


----------



## GNG

What? Where did I say I was going to do anything to his reputation?

Silly newbies...


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa

[strike]I know you meant to say silly, but it came out thilly. I'm getting this freaky feeling that basketballboards.net, or "BBB" is a coverup for some kind of cult. While your on your rant about "newbies", is there some kind of initiation or something we gotta go through? Maybe we gotta prove ourselves? Earn our way? This **** is getting old.[/strike] Getting back to the original topic, Camby will average 15 points, 8 boards, and three blocks in 65 games this year. Book it.

*Yes, please, let's get back on topic. Thanks, Devestata.*


----------



## GNG

Help meeee! I'm getting attacked by three 15 year olds that have unhealthy obsessions with Marcus CAmby and Rodney White! I say that I don't want Marcus Camby playing for the Grizzlies, and out comes the onsalught! The asterisks are hurting my eyes! I'm going blind -- noooooo!

Goddamn, you people couldn't have a credible argument if your IQs were all raised about 70 points each. The insults range from homophobia to asterisks to such things as "ur insults suck ****" to other claims that Marcus Camby will somehow rejuvenate himself this year, and Rodney White will be one of the best bench players in the NBA.

There's no way I can contend with that assault.

By the way, Rodney, thanks for stealing the "initiation screening test for newbies" quip that I had earlier. Send all royalties to me via FedEx. Thanks.


----------



## GNG

Also, Camby hasn't played 65 games in one season in his entire career. This is going to be his eighth pro season. What makes you think he'll do it now, of all times? And you said that White and Camby are going to be off the bench, right? Camby's going to average three blocks coming off the bench? That's probably a record.

And I could give you some tear-jerking statistics about Rodney White's last season, but I'm afraid it might make you cry.

You're delusional, my friend.


----------



## GNG

> Originally posted by <b>Death2Ray</b>!
> 
> 
> edited


HEY MAN CAN WE TRADE SHANE BATTIER FOR RODNEY WHITE STRAIGHT UP PLEASE OK BYE


----------



## Death2Ray

You wish. Outside of Stromile Swift, there isn't a player on that team worth having.


----------



## GNG

> Originally posted by <b>Death2Ray</b>!
> You wish. Outside of Stromile Swift, there isn't a player on that team worth having.


Stop, you're embarrassing yourself.


----------



## Death2Ray

Instead of trying and failing miserably at being witty, name me some players on your team that people are dying to get. I forgot about Gasol, but who hasn't, his hype faded long ago. [strike]Dirk's BlTCH, anyone?[/strike]

*No baiting. Devestata.*


----------



## GNG

The Bulls were throwing their number 7 at us JUST for Battier...I didn't see too many trade offers for the Nuggets begging to get anyone other than the #3 pick, so you can quit being a run-of-the-mill uppity Nuggets fan now. This board already has Nugzfan, and he's way better at this game than you are. Sorry.

And the fact you "forgot" about a 20-10 star player of the team you're talking about shows exactly how much you know. Enjoy your suspension. I see the moderators have had enough of you as well.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa

Do you HONESTLY think that the Bulls were throwing the #7 pick at you JUST for BATTIER? You're crazy if you believe something like that. I agree that role players are very necessary to suceed in the league. But no one is going to give up a #7 pick for Battier, especially when they got two second round picks and players to unload. The deal with Camby is that he's better than any inside player you got other than Gasol. Stromile is going to be a pimp if he ever gets playing time. But Camby is good for a double double and three blocks a night when he's on the court.


----------



## GNG

> Originally posted by <b>RoddneyThaRippa</b>!
> Do you HONESTLY think that the Bulls were throwing the #7 pick at you JUST for BATTIER? You're crazy if you believe something like that. I agree that role players are very necessary to suceed in the league. But no one is going to give up a #7 pick for Battier, especially when they got two second round picks and players to unload. The deal with Camby is that he's better than any inside player you got other than Gasol. Stromile is going to be a pimp if he ever gets playing time. But Camby is good for a double double and three blocks a night when he's on the court.


Sorry...read the Bulls forum.

The most popular trade rumors before the draft were Battier for the #7, and Batter/#13 for Fizer/#7.

Hate to burst your bubble.

And Camby's worth 10/10/2 when he's on the court. The problem is -- he's never on the court.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa

This is the first year Camby has a legitimate shot at being healthy. He had serious surgery on his hip and wasn't rushed back, so it's no longer a problem. He has the whole offseason to gain strength and has hired a trainer. He'll play at least 60 games this season, and if he does, he'll be invaluable to the Nuggets, and any team for that matter. As for that trade, you didn't answer my question: Do you HONESTLY think the Bulls would actually swing that trade? If you do, you're clueless.


----------



## GNG

> Originally posted by <b>RoddneyThaRippa</b>!
> This is the first year Camby has a legitimate shot at being healthy. He had serious surgery on his hip and wasn't rushed back, so it's no longer a problem. He has the whole offseason to gain strength and has hired a trainer. He'll play at least 60 games this season, and if he does, he'll be invaluable to the Nuggets, and any team for that matter. As for that trade, you didn't answer my question: Do you HONESTLY think the Bulls would actually swing that trade? If you do, you're clueless.


I don't have to think. Every Bulls' fan was clamoring for it, and Paxson was discussing it among his headmen as well. That's fact. Not an opinion. As a Grizzlies' fan, I would have liked to have gotten that trade, as well. But since I'm wrong for stating a fact, I guess I'm clueless.

And let me ask you a question: would anyone in the NBA trade Rodney White for Battier straight up? If you think so, YOU'RE clueless. Here's some stats on good ol' Rodney:

#1 in the NBA in shots/48 minutes
#1 in MISSED shots/48 minutes
#3 in TO/48 minutes

God *DAMN*, Rodney's a pimp.

Also, I like how you claim Camby would play 65 games next year, I point out that he's never ever played 65 games in any season, and then in your next post, your prediction shifts down to "at least 60 games." Sad. What is the prediction going to be the next post? 55?


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa

Ok, why the hell did the trade not happen? Let me answer that for you: IT NEVER WAS GOING TO HAPPEN. As for those stupid per 48 minute stats, they obviously blow everything out of proportion. Only 11 players in the NBA average at least 40 minutes a game. Last year was the first season Rodney actually got minutes. In the last 24 games of the season, Rodney averaged 25 minutes a game, two turnovers a game, and 40% from the field. So, tell me, how are your per 48 stats valid? They aren't, they are bull****. I never said Rodney is a great player. I just think he has a lot of potential and showed that at the end of last year. Argue that if you want, but that's a fact. As for Camby, he's never played 65 games in a season, but he's played three 63 game seasons. Same damn thing. This year he's actually had a chance to heal, so the chances of him putting in a good season are as good as they've ever been. [strike]Well, I'm done tearing your post apart. Peace, *****.[/strike]

*Please, no personal attacks against other posters. Thanks, Devestata.*


----------



## CBF_Returns

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> 
> 
> #1 in the NBA in shots/48 minutes
> #1 in MISSED shots/48 minutes
> #3 in TO/48 minutes
> 
> God *DAMN*, Rodney's a pimp.


Rawse, I can't believe you actually offered those "per 48 min" as credible statistics. Any basketball fan worth anything knows those #s are total garbage. And besides, who else would have taken those shots coming off the bench? Junior Harrington? John Crotty? Those numbers are a product of the team surrounding him and not because rodney is a bad player. White went from not being able to come off the bench in the beginning of the year to scoring in double figures the last few games of the year.


----------



## GNG

> Originally posted by <b>RoddneyThaRippa</b>!
> Ok, why the hell did the trade not happen? Let me answer that for you: IT NEVER WAS GOING TO HAPPEN.


It didn't happen because Jerry West and the Grizz brass vetoed it. Battier's a consummate role player, probably among the best role players in the NBA. He's unselfish, shoots a high percentage, doesn't complain about doing all the dirty work, and doesn't complain about playing time. I'll ask you again, since you didn't answer the first time -- how many NBA GM's would trade Rodney White for Shane Battier straight up? I'll answer it for you: all of them.


> As for those stupid per 48 minute stats, they obviously blow everything out of proportion. Only 11 players in the NBA average at least 40 minutes a game. Last year was the first season Rodney actually got minutes. In the last 24 games of the season, Rodney averaged 25 minutes a game, two turnovers a game, and 40% from the field. So, tell me, how are your per 48 stats valid? They aren't, they are bull****.


I just remember last year during a Nuggets game that the commentators were making fun of him for shooting so much. He also DOES turn the ball over quite a bit, and I would get a kick out of seeing the Nuggets' box scores, seeing Rodney White going 5-13 from the floor in just 12 minutes. That would crack me up.



> I never said Rodney is a great player.


Yeah, you just said he was "pimp," that's all.


> I just think he has a lot of potential and showed that at the end of last year. Argue that if you want, but that's a fact.


Yeah, Olowokandi showed potential at the end of the 01-02 season. That really worked. Jamal Crawford finished the year strong. We'll see what happens there, because he was straight-NBDL before the last 3 weeks. And here's a non-48-minutes stat: 40% from the floor. Is that supposed to impress me? 40%? That's Allen Iverson's FG%, and Rodney's got at least 8 inches on AI. 40%...you said that stat like I was supposed to fall out of my chair.



> As for Camby, he's never played 65 games in a season, but he's played three 63 game seasons. Same damn thing.


Wrong. 63 does not = 65.



> This year he's actually had a chance to heal, so the chances of him putting in a good season are as good as they've ever been.


Wrong. Not only has Camby had injuries, he's had DEBILITATING injuries. Plantar fascia problems are serious, and they often kill a player's career. Look what happened to Glen Rice. HIP INJURIES are extremely bad, because they're nearly impossible to heal. And Camby's hip problem went unchecked for nearly a year. That's not good, no matter who you are. Not to mention the minor knee, ankle, shoulder problems that he always sits out for. Camby's been hurt ever since his rookie season, and he's not going to magically get better in his eighth pro year. Get over it.

And by the way, I love how this has spanned four pages of you trying to defend Rodney White after I made a statement in jest that I don't want Camby in Memphis after one of NYBus54's (remember? The guy you hate?) trade scenarios. Then, you go off on a tangent trying to prove to me how good Camby and White are? You're a little obsessive to say the least. I'm a fan of a bad team, too, but at least I KNEW we were bad last year. You're just delusional. The Nuggets have some attractive cap space, and will more than likely have Arenas next year, but how does that help their bench? The bench sucks out loud, and surely deep down you know that.


> Well, I'm done tearing your post apart. Peace, *****.


:rofl: You couldn't tear a paper bag. Getting in a flame war with you is the equivalent of getting hit with a wet match. "Peace."


----------



## GNG

> Originally posted by <b>CBF_Returns</b>!
> 
> Rawse, I can't believe you actually offered those "per 48 min" as credible statistics. Any basketball fan worth anything knows those #s are total garbage. And besides, who else would have taken those shots coming off the bench? Junior Harrington? John Crotty? Those numbers are a product of the team surrounding him and not because rodney is a bad player. White went from not being able to come off the bench in the beginning of the year to scoring in double figures the last few games of the year.


I like how the only people criticizing me are the guys that have made under 50 posts. As if that's not transparent enough, this guy only has two posts to his name. Do you want a non-48minute stat? 40%. That's Rodney White's FG%. And even if it's not the same guy, here's some bad points.

Harrington was the starting PG for much of the season, so he doesn't count as "shots coming off the bench."

48 minute stats are not "garbage." They can easily be misleading, but not "garbage."

Rodney scored in double digits 34 times this year on 40% shooting? I'm still not impressed...double-digits isn't exactly shocking unless you average it. I wonder how many other guys scored double-digits 34 times.

The triple-double, which none of you Rodney fans have mentioned, was pretty good, and if any of you were halfway-decent debaters, you would have brought that up by now. Fact is, I made ONE post slamming Marcus Camby on a trade offer made by a guy that none of you apparently like on this board, and to follow up, I get attacked by four Nugget-crazy newbies for the next three pages. Obsess much?


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa

First of all, what the **** does my post count have to do with this argument? I've been watching basketball for awhile. Just cause I don't post ALL THE TIME at some stupid *** board doesn't mean I'm not competent on the subject of basketball. I think there are GMs that WOULDN'T swing the Battier for White trade. I'm serious. I like Battier, but I wouldn't trade White for him. In 30 minutes of play, Battier's stats are much less than impressive. Role players are important, but someone who's grabbing 30 minutes a game should do more than Battier. Ok, Rodney White does turn the ball over more than a lot of other players. He does take a lot of shots. But he's a young player. What the **** do you expect? Should he be putting up T-Mac like numbers in his first year? Considering he only got 20 minutes a game last year, I thought his stats looked good. And the most encouraging sign was that he improved the whole year on defense, passing, shooting, and rebounding. And like CBF said, any competent NBA fans KNOWS those per 48 minute stats are bs, and I broke it down in my last post. Young guys take time. Stromile isn't tearing it up, I suppose he sucks, right? As for Camby's three 63 game seasons, I don't know how you can argue with that. It's two games away from 65, big deal. Same thing. I'm not saying Camby isn't injury prone, but it is a fact that if he's going to be healthy, it's going to be this year. That's a big IF, but if he does end up putting 65 games in, that's a huge boost to any team. I didn't bring up White's triple double cause that was one damn game. I'm looking at him for the span of the season. And I'm not in denial about the Nuggets. We ****ing suck. But you have your facts messed up and I just gotta set you straight, that's all.


----------



## Wink

> Originally posted by <b>RoddneyThaRippa</b>!
> First of all, what the **** does my post count have to do with this argument? I've been watching basketball for awhile. Just cause I don't post ALL THE TIME at some stupid *** board doesn't mean I'm not competent on the subject of basketball. I think there are GMs that WOULDN'T swing the Battier for White trade. I'm serious. I like Battier, but I wouldn't trade White for him. In 30 minutes of play, Battier's stats are much less than impressive. Role players are important, but someone who's grabbing 30 minutes a game should do more than Battier. Ok, Rodney White does turn the ball over more than a lot of other players. He does take a lot of shots. But he's a young player. What the **** do you expect? Should he be putting up T-Mac like numbers in his first year? Considering he only got 20 minutes a game last year, I thought his stats looked good. And the most encouraging sign was that he improved the whole year on defense, passing, shooting, and rebounding. And like CBF said, any competent NBA fans KNOWS those per 48 minute stats are bs, and I broke it down in my last post. Young guys take time. Stromile isn't tearing it up, I suppose he sucks, right? As for Camby's three 63 game seasons, I don't know how you can argue with that. It's two games away from 65, big deal. Same thing. I'm not saying Camby isn't injury prone, but it is a fact that if he's going to be healthy, it's going to be this year. That's a big IF, but if he does end up putting 65 games in, that's a huge boost to any team. I didn't bring up White's triple double cause that was one damn game. I'm looking at him for the span of the season. And I'm not in denial about the Nuggets. We ****ing suck. But you have your facts messed up and I just gotta set you straight, that's all.



Couple tips for ya

#1 - Swearing makes you look uneducated and illiterate as though you dont' have a vacabularly, and have to resort to swearing to get your point across.

#2 - CAPPING words is a terrible way to emphasize your point. Try to emphasize your point through sentance structure, it workds a lot better.

#3 - most computers, have a button that says enter on it, if you hit that twice it will allow you to seperate your posts into paragraphs and make it easier to read.

With these three tips you might actually be a half decent poster some day.


----------



## GNG

> Originally posted by <b>RoddneyThaRippa</b>!
> I think there are GMs that WOULDN'T swing the Battier for White trade. I'm serious.


You might be the only one.



> I like Battier, but I wouldn't trade White for him. In 30 minutes of play, Battier's stats are much less than impressive.


He played on a better team than the Nuggets last year. And Battier has the "intangibles" that don't show up on stat sheets.



> Role players are important, but someone who's grabbing 30 minutes a game should do more than Battier.


The turmoil in the lineup for the majority of the season contributed to Battier's lessened stats. Plus, with the addition of Mike Miller, Battier will be relegated to 6th man status next year. I don't expect all-star numbers, but Battier could be considered the "glue" of the team. Like I said, the only reason the Bulls/Grizzlies deal didn't progress any further than it did is because Jerry West stopped the deal. Did you really see a SG in the draft at #7 that would have been better than Battier anyways? Honestly?



> Ok, Rodney White does turn the ball over more than a lot of other players. He does take a lot of shots. But he's a young player. What the **** do you expect?


Finally! You admitted it!



> Should he be putting up T-Mac like numbers in his first year?


No. Players like T-Mac are rare. Rodney White will never be on that level, although he has the chance to be a serviceable bench player.



> Considering he only got 20 minutes a game last year, I thought his stats looked good. And the most encouraging sign was that he improved the whole year on defense, passing, shooting, and rebounding.


His lousy shooting would concern me. That was the knock on him coming into the league, and it doesn't look like it's improved. He has improved on a bad team, though, where he's actually gotten some minutes. I wouldn't get too worked up, however, and anyways -- my initial diss was on Camby. I don't even remember how we got started on Rodney, although I'm sure *you* do... 



> And like CBF said, any competent NBA fans KNOWS those per 48 minute stats are bs, and I broke it down in my last post.


Yes. You are an excellent debater..



> Young guys take time. Stromile isn't tearing it up, I suppose he sucks, right?


Not comparable. Swift averaged over 20 and 10, with 3+ blocks for over two weeks before he got injured at the end of the year. He was an animal...



> As for Camby's three 63 game seasons, I don't know how you can argue with that. It's two games away from 65, big deal. Same thing. I'm not saying Camby isn't injury prone, but it is a fact that if he's going to be healthy, it's going to be this year. That's a big IF, but if he does end up putting 65 games in, that's a huge boost to any team.


Yeah, it's a starting center who's capable of a double-double, IF he's healthy. Three blocks is way too high...1.5 might be more accurate, especially if he's going to be "anchoring the Nuggets bench," as you've stated earlier...IF he's healthy. People have been saying "IF" for seven years now. When is it going to stop? People say Ratliff or McDyess is injury-prone because they've been hurt for two years each, at different times. Camby's been injured almost twice as long as that, game-wise. Someone did a tally recently of all active NBA players and out of whatever percentage of games POSSIBLE that they could play in, Camby had the highest percentage of missed games opposed to possible games. Grant Hill's percentage was lower. Everyone's was. Camby's never going to be healthy again. Ask around.



> I didn't bring up White's triple double cause that was one damn game. I'm looking at him for the span of the season.


Again with the Rodney gabbing? I'm not discussing White anymore...



> And I'm not in denial about the Nuggets. We ****ing suck.


I agree.



> But you have your facts messed up and I just gotta set you straight, that's all.


Give me one "messed up" fact that I've presented. One. I've stated facts all along. You're stating speculation and stuff that MIGHT happen and things that you say didn't have a chance -- when they actually did. You aren't setting me straight on anything.... :nonono:

I think the most telling part of this argument is that Nugzfan hasn't come in here yet. Nugz is one of the smarter posters on this board, and he's going to be a lock for the Artest Award this month. I'd say that's a good indication on who has the overly-optimistic expectations.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa

> Couple tips for ya...


Wow, I feel like Travis Outlaw. Sit on the bench for a few years, learn from the pros...I guess I got good upside but need to be brought along slowly and develop all parts of my game. I guess the talent is there, I just need to develop my skills. Being brought up by someone who has almost 2000 posts is a situation I only have only dreamt of....

Seriously, what the **** is this? A minor league system? The fertile crescent? You make it sound like posting is a fine art and takes years to develop into a consumate, ultimate poster. Anyone who has time to scour a message board in search of neophite posters that need to be "put in their place" needs to be doing something else. Get a life.


----------



## Wink

> Originally posted by <b>RoddneyThaRippa</b>!
> 
> 
> Wow, I feel like Travis Outlaw. Sit on the bench for a few years, learn from the pros...I guess I got good upside but need to be brought along slowly and develop all parts of my game. I guess the talent is there, I just need to develop my skills. Being brought up by someone who has almost 2000 posts is a situation I only have only dreamt of....
> 
> Seriously, what the **** is this? A minor league system? The fertile crescent? You make it sound like posting is a fine art and takes years to develop into a consumate, ultimate poster. Anyone who has time to scour a message board in search of neophite posters that need to be "put in their place" needs to be doing something else. Get a life.



no I just thought you might want to sound coherant and intelligent, obviously not my mistake won't happen again


----------



## pharcyde

> Originally posted by <b></b>!
> #2 - CAPPING words is a terrible way to emphasize your point. Try to emphasize your point through sentance structure, it workds a lot better.


Hey, I like capping words occasionally...


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa

> He played on a better team than the Nuggets last year. And Battier has the "intangibles" that don't show up on stat sheets.


Sure he does, but his stats still don't cut it, especially when it comes to rebounds. 





> Did you really see a SG in the draft at #7 that would have been better than Battier anyways? Honestly?


Jarvis Hayes...besides, they could've swung a deal and gotten a lot more value out of it than Battier. You don't work in an NBA front office. Everything we hear are the leftovers and we have no idea whether that deal was about to go down or not, so let's drop that. 





> Not comparable. Swift averaged over 20 and 10, with 3+ blocks for over two weeks before he got injured at the end of the year. He was an animal...


It is comparable. While Swift did tear it up during that span, he was not consistent throughout the season. My point is that you nit pick about every aspect of White's game, but he's a young player, and young players take longer to develop. Just because you have major deficiencies in your game as a young player, doesn't mean they'll always be there. Besides, Stromile has been in the league longer than White has and has received much more playing time. 




> Yeah, it's a starting center who's capable of a double-double, IF he's healthy.


Of course, that's always been and always will be the question with Camby. This year he has as good of a chance to be healthy as he's ever had. Wait till the season starts to make your predictions about him. 



> Give me one "messed up" fact that I've presented.


The per 48 stats are ridiculous, and you know it. And that trade that you claim was all but done is not a fact, as you are treating it. It was just a rumor, as it never happened and neither of the gms have chimed in on the situation.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa

I do sound coherent (spelt with an "e", not and "a"), and I am intelligent. I don't need posting school.


----------



## GNG

> Originally posted by <b>RoddneyThaRippa</b>!
> 
> 
> Sure he does, but his stats still don't cut it, especially when it comes to rebounds.


Because we don't have Pau, Wright, and Swift for that, right? Rebounding isn't in Battier's job description.





> Jarvis Hayes...besides, they could've swung a deal and gotten a lot more value out of it than Battier. You don't work in an NBA front office. Everything we hear are the leftovers and we have no idea whether that deal was about to go down or not, so let's drop that.


I'd rather have Battier than Hayes. Battier might be the headiest player in the NBA. He knoes what he's doing out there. And how do you know I don't work in an NBA front office? There go the assumptions, again...

BTW, both GMs are on record talking about the Battier trade. Jerry West is on record saying, "I'm not in the habit of giving away my best players." The Logo said that -- that should give you a clue as to how important Battier is to the Grizz's future. By the way, do you even watch Grizzlies games? I have a feeling that if you did, we would have never had this discussion.





> It is comparable. While Swift did tear it up during that span, he was not consistent throughout the season. My point is that you nit pick about every aspect of White's game, but he's a young player, and young players take longer to develop. Just because you have major deficiencies in your game as a young player, doesn't mean they'll always be there. Besides, Stromile has been in the league longer than White has and has received much more playing time.


We were so obviously highlighting Gooden early in the year so we could trade him later in the season. West didn't get to Memphis in time to evaluate any draft picks before they were drafted, and he and Hubie were regularly at odds with Gooden. Swift did what he was capable of after we used Gooden to get what we wanted all along. Swift was also far more productive than Wright, and has more potential to develop on. Period.



> Of course, that's always been and always will be the question with Camby. This year he has as good of a chance to be healthy as he's ever had. Wait till the season starts to make your predictions about him.


Of course that's always the question. And my side of the answer has always been correct. "This year is his best chance to be healthy" doesn't say too much about a guy that has only played over 60 games three times in his career.



> The per 48 stats are ridiculous, and you know it. And that trade that you claim was all but done is not a fact, as you are treating it. It was just a rumor, as it never happened and neither of the gms have chimed in on the situation.


The 48 minute stats are legit. The NBA statisticians use them, and all I did was copy them to this board. That's not a "bogus fact." You can call them "ridiculous" all you want, but that's not what I was asking. I asked "messed up." Per 48 minute stats are *actual* stats. 

As for the GMs "chiming in," both Paxson and West are on record, as I previously stated. Do a Google search for the love of God. Wasn't a rumor. Rumors are things that people make up for the sake of it. The Battier to Chicago talks were real. Sorry. Too bad.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> Also, Camby hasn't played 65 games in one season in his entire career. This is going to be his eighth pro season. What makes you think he'll do it now, of all times?


Rawse, Camby is 22 games away from hitting 65. Holla, bro.


----------



## GNG

> Originally posted by <b>RoddneyThaRippa</b>!
> 
> 
> Rawse, Camby is 22 games away from hitting 65. Holla, bro.


I gave him credit for staying healthy in my game thread when the Grizz played you guys. I'm impressed at his stamina so far, especially in a starting role. Hope he keeps it up.


----------



## RoddneyThaRippa

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> 
> 
> I gave him credit for staying healthy in my game thread when the Grizz played you guys. I'm impressed at his stamina so far, especially in a starting role. Hope he keeps it up.


Thanks for giving props where they are due, to Camby that is. Where are mine?


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan

I first read this thread and I thought it was recent. I was like what the hell? 


Anyway greats on finally getting a healthy camby, that guy has tons of skill, and is quite a player.


----------



## Knicks Junkie

This "carcass" has been a powerhouse tonight. 18 rebounds in the first-half alone.


----------

